# What does your ride schedule look like this year?



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi everyone! I don't know if you all are like me, but I have been already been making a ride schedule for the coming season. They are of course "if everything goes right" plans. And when does that happen? 

My first ride is Bridger Trail in Wyoming. I have not personally done this ride, but I have heard that it is really nice, so I am looking forward to the first 50 of the season. 

My second ride will, hopefully, be the Birds Hill Spring ride in Canada. It will also be my gelding and my first FEI ride. 

What are you all planning? What are your goals for this year?

And a pic of my gelding enjoying his winter break. Not using it to be a couch potato though. :wink:


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm looking at Yellowhammer for the first ride! Going to do LD on this one. 

Second ride is planned for the NATRC HOD ride in Troy, Al. 

Third should be the one in Hodges, AL. (Aiming for first 50)

Fourth should be Biltmore! 

Haven't planned any past that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

My man sporting his newly touched up shaving. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am super spoiled that my season has already begun!

I did 2 days of LDs at the Greenway Getaway (FL) Jan 1&2:











then 2 days of LDs at On The Edge (FL) Jan 22&23:




















and then just did a 50 at the Camp Osborn ride (GA) Saturday:











I am riding those horses - both 6 years olds - for some friends, so next up for them hopefully will be a 50 & 25 at Down Under (FL) and a 50 and 25/25 at FITS (FL).

Our season up here in the snowy north will begin with Rabbit Run (NJ) in late March, Foxcatcher (MD) in early April, and No Frills (VA) in late April. I am planning to debut my young horse, so what distance in what ride will all depend on how much I can keep training and how he reacts to the ride environment. My DH will be alternating riding our older guys, one as babysitter for me and one on his own.


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh my! That green on the chestnut is striking! I love it!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am bound and determined to do a ride in my new region this Spring...probably Barefoot in Crossvile. I have been getting Tootsie out over the past couple of weeks, so she will be legged up and ready. Starting with LD, and DH doing an intro on his TWH....hoping he will be able to do LD before the season is over....he is not real motivated, though....ok, he is not motivated AT ALL, but his horse will be ready....


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am super spoiled that my season has already begun!
> 
> I did 2 days of LDs at the Greenway Getaway (FL) Jan 1&2:
> 
> ...



We're in the same region! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

MrsKD14 said:


> We're in the same region!


Will you be at the Down Under ride or FITS?


----------



## Eme1217 (Oct 27, 2014)

Phantomhorse, that grey that you ride for your friend, "Fluffy" I think you said the name was. . . is absolutely stunning!! What breed is she/he? I LOVE reading posts about everyone's rides. So jealous, for now.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm also in FL and I'm shipping my now pasture puff OTSTB from New Orleans to Davie and we are spending the summer conditioning for the fall and winter season of LDs. No particular rides picked yet, but my rough goal is a season or two of LDs with 50 as a goal. Not sure if my guy is a true 50 miler, he has gotten very lazy since his racing days. Apparently he overheard the words "retired" and took it to heart.

I'm hoping to crew once or twice, so to all the FL people, hope to see you soon!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Let's see... we have baseball, baseball... baseball... then we have baseball and then after that we have baseball.... So... I'm hoping to get at least one trip to the Shenedoah, maybe one to Graves mountain lodge and then an urban trail ride? Other than that I'm thinking a ride after baseball? Bahahahaha.....


----------

